# Browning X-Bolt or A-Bolt?



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

My little brother is looking to purchase a new rifle soon. He has narrowed it down to the Browning A-Bolt or the X-Bolt. I have shot the A-Bolt for years, in multiple calibers. He has also shot my A-Bolts and has seemed to be happy with them. Has anyone shot both? Any opinions would help!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Browning makes a fine rifle. I have an A-Bolt and like it, except for the safety..

The newer X-Bolt lets you cycle a live cartridge with the safety engaged where the A-Bolt does not. I like that feature. I've fondled one but have not shot one.

I'm sure either one will be a shooter.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I always wanted a browning rifle, but never could justify spending that money. I finally bit the bullet though and bought an X bolt hunter in 25-06. Its been an awesome rifle, super accurate. I really like the clip and recoil pad. I've never had an A bolt so I can't say which is "better", but I can say that your brother would be happy with an X bolt.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have an xbolt in 7mm. Love it. Out of the box is was shooing a 1" group. I have dialed it in to about a sub 1/2" group. Its a shooter for sure.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been hooked on Browning for a couple of years now. I love my A-Bolt and I love my friends X-Bolt as well. They are both great rifles.

One thing to make not of..... We both called CrossCanyon Arms to get a price on a blue print/barrell/brake job and were told that they could not do any work on the X-Bolt. Something about the way it's built. Anyway.... I do not know if that's just them. Maybe other gunsmiths can work on them.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I'm sure he'll be happy with whatever he picks. Madhunter, have you had Cross Canyon Arms work on your A-Bolts before? I have considered having them do some stuff to my baby...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not yet. But I have shot several friends' guns that came out of their shop. amoung them was a browning in 300 winMag. I am very impressed.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

The rifle I am going to have them work on is in fact a 300... Sounds like they'll take good care of me.


----------

